# Heating?



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

Just curious about what heating to use. I wouldn't want a light seeing as the enclosure/s are going to be in my room so I would need to turn off during night. I know there are heat mats but is there anything better?

I found this link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reptile-Vivarium-Stick--Heat-Mats/dp/B001UFIKGA/ref=sr_1_13?s=pet-supplies&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1291491079&amp;sr=1-13 (heat mat)

Is this any good?

Please give examples of different things and possibly even website where they can be purchased.

Thanks

Timor


----------



## Jesskb (Dec 4, 2010)

what kind of mantises are you going to be heating? A lot don't even need extra heat. If it's a species that does, such as Gongy's, then you could us a light and just turn it off at night as a drop in temperature is good for them.


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

I am keeping Ameles Heldreichi. Although tomorrow I am going to an event where there will be mantids for sale and if I find one I like then I will most likely purchase it. It gets about 21ºC during night in my room. I was thinking of possibly getting a chinese mantis or something which is quite large seeing as the Ameles are 3cm as adult female and I am getting an ooth I would like something a bit bigger aswell.

Thanks

Timor


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

The problem with heat mats is that they generally don't heat the air temp up (I have a snake too). They keep the heat pretty localized. Bulbs are the only thing I've ever used for mantids, but not directly on the top to avoid hurting the mantids when they hang from the top.


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

Well would 21 degrees be ok for mantids during the night though or should I have a small/weak heat mat and a light bulb? Which would be best?

Thanks

Timor


----------



## Jesskb (Dec 4, 2010)

A lot of species are fine at room temperature. Do your research on them and find one that will suit your temperatures.


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

Like Jess said, most species will be fine with 21 at night. It's a pretty mild temperature. If it was going down to 15/16 degrees I would be worried. Make sure you look up what your specific species needs


----------



## Timor (Dec 4, 2010)

Well seeing as I am getting Ameles Heldreichi which are quite rare there isn't that much information about them.  

But would a combination be any good?

Thanks

Timor


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

The best way to evaluate how to care for a more rare mantis is to do your best to find out what their natural habitat is like. Ameles Heldreichi is native to Greece, Israel, Libya, Palestine, and Turkey. Pretty mild climate areas. Greece is like my dream land....


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

If you haven't already, pick up a small thermomenter (and maybe a humidity gauge).

You can put them under a lamp that you already have, or on your PC or TV - you can look around and see if there are any other applicances generating consistent heat (more or less) before getting a heat mat.

If you DO get a heat mat, you'll still want to keep an eye on hwat it's doing to your temps. Mine generates a little TOO much heat on a deli cup with foam and wood shavings on the bottom. I'll either start adding rocks to the cups, get bigger cups, or start puttign layers of towel down over the mat to try and bring it down a touch. The packaging will advise you to only use glass enclosures, which is probably a good idea.


----------



## Timor (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok thanks for the replies.

I will be picking up a small thermometer and a humidity gauge when I can and I will probably end up having a light with a weak heat mat aswell.

How many W would a weak heat mat have? I think that a combination would be best because then there is a drop in temperature during night although not too big a drop.

I am hopefully getting a mantid today from a show as I don't like getting sent them because they could easily die. I am still getting the Ameles Heldreichi though and will just start with 2 species instead of one.

Thanks

Timor


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

If the light is a problem turn it off at night. It gets dark in nature at night and the temperatures drop, that is normal and most likely beneficial to the mantids.  But if it is just too cold at night have a timer to switch off the lights at night and turn off a heat emitter that doens't emit any light.


----------



## Timor (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah - timers are great. You can also set it for the heat mat, or just manually switch them on and off together. I doubt you'd need the light AND the mat (depending on placement).


----------

